# Old knife - wondering about use



## andre s (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all
I recently picked this one up in an antique store. I found the profile to be interesting, but not sure what it would have been used for. Butchery? Fish? tall grasses? 
heel to tip is 12"
Any pros out there use something similar?
It's in pretty decent shape. I plan on bringing it back to life







thanks!
-Andre


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 14, 2015)

Fruit/watermelon knife???


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 14, 2015)

Sometimes these old knives have more than one name and use. Kind of looks like a sugar beet harvesting knife to me. Similar knives have been used on cabbage, rhubarb and probably other crops.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 14, 2015)

Whatever it is, it's gonna be cool refurbed! Do a WIP for us Andre!


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 14, 2015)

produce knife


----------



## andre s (Jun 19, 2015)

ok
that makes sense now...produce knife indeed.
cranks are now turning for what it wants to become
I'll let you know how it goes. thanks for reminding me of WIP...i'm awful at remembering to memorialize.. i tend to get an idea, run to tools and try to get it done as fast as possible. i'll take pics this time
thanks all!
-Andre


----------

